# Topics > AI in car and transport >  CarLa, charging robot, KUKA AG, Augsburg, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - KUKA AG

Contributor - Volkswagen Group

----------


## Airicist

Fully automated charging of autonomous EVs with a robot

Nob 8, 2019




> Automatic charging of autonomous electric vehicles at the touch of a button. The KUKA charging assistant carla_connect automatically charges electric or hybrid vehicles via a mobile app. With the onset of the mobility revolution and its autonomous driving functionalities, you will no longer have to worry about searching for parking spaces or plugging in the charging plug of an electric car. The KUKA carla_connect charging robot can already be used today to fully automatically charge appropriately equipped electric cars.

----------


## Airicist

Charging robot: automated charging of electric vehicles at home

Nov 8, 2019




> Never forget to plug the charging cable into the electric car again. With the automated KUKA charging assistant carla_connect, the charging of electric vehicles can be conveniently started via mobile app.

----------


## Airicist

Fully automated charging of EVs with a robot

Nov 8, 2019




> Tired of searching for a parking space and plugging in the charging plug of an electric car? In the future, semi-autonomous electric and hybrid vehicles - equipped with appropriate functionalities - could be charged fully automatically by the KUKA charging robot carla_connect. Whether in public car parks, private garages or for industrial usages - carla_connect is available in a variety of equipment variants depending on the requirements of charging capacity.

----------

